# Zertifikat von StartSSL



## Laubie (2. Okt. 2010)

Hi,
ich hab grad mal probiert über StartSSL ein Zertifikat für eine meiner Seiten zu kreieren.
Hat soweit auch geklappt. Habe den Request aus ISPConfig kopiert, auf der Seite von StartSSL eingetragen und die haben mir das Zertifikat anschließend angezeigt.
Also dann reinkopiert und probiert.
Geht nicht. Opera gibt diesen Fehler aus:
Sichere Verbindung: Schwerer Fehler (49)
https://seite.de/
Dieses Zertifikat ist gültig, aber der Zugang wurde verweigert.​Und im Error.Log steht, dass der CN-Name im ZErtifikat nicht zum Servernamen passt. 
Liegt das an StartSSL? Habe da ein kostenloses Zertifikat angefordert...

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Pionier (2. Okt. 2010)

Hast du auch das beachtet?


			
				Zitat von [B]StartSSL™[/B]:
			
		

> Download the ca.pem and sub.class1.server.ca.pem  for the above configuration. Make sure to change the path according to  your apache installation. For windows you need to use something like _c:\apache\httpd_.


Und mal deine Vhost angeschaut, ob der Eintrag passt?


```
SSLEngine on
   SSLProtocol all -SSLv2
   SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT:!SSLv2:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM

   SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/apache/conf/ssl.crt
   SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/apache/conf/ssl.key
   SSLCertificateChainFile /usr/local/apache/conf/sub.class1.server.ca.pem
   SSLCACertificateFile /usr/local/apache/conf/ca.pem
   SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown
```
(pfade anpassen)


----------



## Laubie (2. Okt. 2010)

ok... grade nochmal probiert...
da ging dann gar nix mehr :-(
Der Apache hieng sich so doll auf, dass ich ihn mit kill stoppen musste :-o


----------

